# Looking for RP, f-list included, multiple character options



## Secret170193 (May 31, 2016)

Hey all~ I'm looking for some Rps for some of my characters, I'll include links to some of them and my f-list, just drop me a note on here of my FA art account and I'll get back to you~ check you match up to my f-list first, I don't want to turn down a lot just because they've not looked. ^^
F-list - Warning
www.furaffinity.net: Kosoro by Secret170193 (Kosoro - Hyena Male)
www.furaffinity.net: Lilith the albino nightfury by Secret170193 (Lillith - Nightfury Female)
www.furaffinity.net: Jim the Ferret by Secret170193 (Jim - Ferret Male)
www.furaffinity.net: Sidney the Snake -RP by Secret170193 (Sidney - Snake Male)
www.furaffinity.net: Newly adopted Feline-Bat, Stella by Secret170193 (Stella - Batcat Female)
www.furaffinity.net: Glen the Stag by Secret170193 (Glen - Stag Male)

Feral preferable but occasionally flexible~


----------



## Secret170193 (Jun 16, 2016)

Bump~


----------



## Secret170193 (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone? ^^;  I'm open to ideas


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 20, 2016)

No :/


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 23, 2016)

Secret170193 said:


> Hey all~ I'm looking for some Rps for some of my characters, I'll include links to some of them and my f-list, just drop me a note on here of my FA art account and I'll get back to you~ check you match up to my f-list first, I don't want to turn down a lot just because they've not looked. ^^
> F-list - Warning
> www.furaffinity.net: Kosoro by Secret170193 (Kosoro - Hyena Male)
> www.furaffinity.net: Lilith the albino nightfury by Secret170193 (Lillith - Nightfury Female)
> ...


Im interested in rp with u.
Do except vore rp?
If so start a conversation with me.


----------



## Secret170193 (Jun 23, 2016)

Az/Zhalo said:


> No :/


Dunno why you'd post but ok?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 23, 2016)

Secret170193 said:


> Dunno why you'd post but ok?


He did it on mine too


----------



## Powaful (Jun 24, 2016)

Secret170193 said:


> Dunno why you'd post but ok?



Horrible attempt at trolling, perhaps?


----------



## Mouse1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Secret170193 said:


> Dunno why you'd post but ok?


Glen and Sidney look interesting to me.


----------



## Secret170193 (Jul 5, 2016)

SnugglyMouse said:


> Glen and Sidney look interesting to me.


Cool, drop me a note with your characters and f list and what sort of rps you do ^^


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 5, 2016)

I have 0 experience in rp, but I'm open minded


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 5, 2016)

Wot is f-list


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 20, 2018)

Secret170193 said:


> Hey all~ I'm looking for some Rps for some of my characters, I'll include links to some of them and my f-list, just drop me a note on here of my FA art account and I'll get back to you~ check you match up to my f-list first, I don't want to turn down a lot just because they've not looked. ^^
> F-list - Warning
> www.furaffinity.net: Kosoro by Secret170193 (Kosoro - Hyena Male)
> www.furaffinity.net: Lilith the albino nightfury by Secret170193 (Lillith - Nightfury Female)
> ...


I'd like to rp with your Stella character. As for what type of rp, What is allowed?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wot is f-list


Everything that is wrong with the fandom.


----------

